# Is this cherry?



## ndelo (Apr 1, 2020)

I was looking to replenish my smoking wood via craiglist and came across someone selling maple. Ordered a cord, and what was delivered looks like cherry to me (not going to complain if it is, its what I was actually hoping to find).

Opinions? Maple? Cherry?


----------



## mike243 (Apr 1, 2020)

1 split that the bark hasn't rotted off looks like maple, hard to see it close up. we have wild cherry here in Tn that the fruits not eatable and I wouldn't ever use the wood from it to smoke with as it has a lot of sticky sap in it, not sure what real cherry wood splits look like grain wise.


----------



## phathead69 (Apr 1, 2020)

I'm in east tn and use wild cherry all the time for a mild smoke flavor. Split, season, use.


----------



## kmmamm (Apr 1, 2020)

I am thinking he gave you exactly what you paid for.  You will know for sure the first time you use it on some poultry.  We use wild cherry up here a lot.  The palatability of wild fruit has nothing to do with the quality of smoke its properly cured  wood produces.


----------



## ndelo (Apr 1, 2020)

Thanks for the replies. I've used red oak, apple and cherry in the past (I use whatever I find on CL at the moment I need to replenish).  So this season, Maple it is!


----------



## JWFokker (Apr 4, 2020)

It does look like cherry but it would be easier to tell from a close up of an intact piece with bark on it


----------



## ndelo (Apr 5, 2020)

I burned some of it yesterday in a firepit with family. Didn't smell like the cherry I have used in the past.  Unfortunately, no bark. I'm not familiar with the smell of maple, but I'm going to assume that's what it is.


----------

